# Nice day for it at the weekend



## palinurus (16 Oct 2012)

I say, this is a bit tricky... ooh- is that a woodpecker?


----------



## Howard (17 Oct 2012)

Hemel - that course was _hard_.


----------



## dan_bo (17 Oct 2012)

Nice pic!


----------



## dan_bo (17 Oct 2012)

I'm gonna have to get down there one of these days-i'm sure I can grease it around a 'client visit'- show you pussies how it's done.....


----------



## palinurus (17 Oct 2012)

dan_bo said:


> I'm gonna have to get down there one of these days-i'm sure I can grease it around a 'client visit'- show you pussies how it's done.....


 
Did you not come down to Oxford once?. Muddy sort of race a couple of seasons back- Oxonian CC. Maybe it was someone else from here.

I "won" a bag of nuts at that race, the showers were cold and ankle deep in muddy water (that I remember this is rather proof of my pussiness)


----------



## palinurus (17 Oct 2012)

Howard said:


> Hemel - that course was _hard_.


 
Milton Keynes is harder I reckon, but Hemel is one of the better courses in the League.


----------



## dan_bo (17 Oct 2012)

palinurus said:


> Did you not come down to Oxford once?. Muddy sort of race a couple of seasons back- Oxonian CC. Maybe it was someone else from here.
> 
> I "won" a bag of nuts at that race, the showers were cold and ankle deep in muddy water (that I remember this is rather proof of my pussiness)


 
Wasn't me pal.


----------

